# Floating Escambia River 4/7



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

A group of us are doing a float down Escambia River in our kayaks. Starting at Quintette. Doing some fishing also. What is good bait to use? I would love to bring home some catfish.


----------



## Backwood (Mar 15, 2013)

Live bream,live river roaches(minnows),live bait will catch the flatheads.
Fish upstream from a curve with a dropoff,and be patient.


----------



## blaster (Mar 7, 2013)

Cat fishing is often more about getting to a good spot and waiting for them to find your bait. Night crawlers mostly balled with an egg sinker would be my go to. Cast 3"-4" minnows hooked though the mouth on a weedless hook at the front of deep spots and let them drift to the end.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Float Fishing Escambia*

A short rod with a topwater plug fished along the edges should work!

My late Pa-in-Law and I would fish with one in the front with a flyrod and the one i back with a thumbbuster. We caught tons of fish.

I make a combination fly/spinner rod that I often used. The flyrod with a popping bug and the spinner with a topwater plug. A balsa plug comes to mind.:whistling:

Good luck! C2


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

You will be too sore from workin the Foreman all day Saturday! Good thing you are floating down, lol


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Get a chatterbait. Walmart should have em. I like the small ones. It's a good little lure. Saltwater too...reds love em!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Jaster was right. I was flat worn out. Hell I barely made it down river. Thanks for the input. Maybe next time I can do more fishing than today.


----------

